# Network Connections Service failed to start



## Chris_05 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'm running an amd 1.4ghz with 256 megs of ram and windows xp 2002 sp2

Heres the problem, in as much detail as i can give. I know alot of people are having problems with the Network Connections folder since sp2 came out, and alot of people are trying to fix em' so here goes.

First up, after installing sp2 i can no longer seeing ANYTHING in the network connections folder. The following is the error i receive only if you refresh the window. 

"The Network Connections folder was unable to retrieve the list of Network adapters on your machine. Please make sure that the network connections service is enabled and running on your machine."

Before completing the steps below in the microsoft support website the network connections folder would "hang" or "think" for ages, and THEN show me nothing.

The Network connections service is set to manual, Log on is set to local account and "let this service interact with desktop" is checked. The service isn't started but if i try and start it manually i get this error ->

"Could not start the Network Connections service on local computer.

Error 126: The Specified module could not be found."

If i try and check the dependencies of the service i get this error -> (even though i know it relys on RPC)

"Service Dependencies.

Interface: Class Not Registered."


said problem is apparently "fixed" by completing the steps outlined in ->

(apparently i'm not allowed to put urls in here, so... i think the support is called "How to troubleshoot missing network connections icons in Windows Server 2003 and in Windows XP" and the article is "825826")

i did these steps...

Step 1.

Done. my nic is working fine.

2. every service BUT Network Connections starts, as explained above.

3. 4. and 5. are verified.

6.c. 

regsvr32 netshell.dll
regsvr32 netcfgx.dll
regsvr32 netman.dll

first 2 are reg'd but the third is NOT... detailing this error -> 

"RegSvr32

LoadLibrary ("netman.dll") failed - The Specified Module could not be found."

7. and 8. done without problems.

9. i double click on computers and the dcom thing closes mighty quick (wtf?!) so i cant do that step.

10. doesn't apply to me, NO icons are there.

11. doesnt apply

12. doesn't do diddly squat

13. doesn't apply

14. yeh.. i ... dont really understand wtf they're on about on this one...

15. 15 doesnt seem to do anything atall... ?

16. 16 most likely fixed my "hanging" problem... not sure..

and 17. i have the lastest driver for my nic via windows update...


oh yeh and btw... ipconfig does not start because of THIS error! 

ipconfig.exe - unable to locate Component

This application has failed to start because WZCSAPI.DLL was not found. Re-installing the 

application may fix this problem.


there it is! i would really ReAllY REALLY! appreciate some help here.

Thx in advance.

Chris.


----------



## guyonphone (Jul 21, 2007)

i was gettng a problem exactly the same as this, but when i typed in ipconfig, i got an error stating that there was a problem with a dll register poing in wmi.dll, i did a search for wmi.dll on another machine, it was locatein in the c:\windows\system32 folder, copied it over and my problems went away.


----------



## acebugfrl (Feb 28, 2008)

Same problem here, i discoverd it same as prev poster by ipconfig.
Only it was the dhcpcsvc.dll file, replaced it and the problem was solved

grtz frm netherlands


----------

